
Instagram Deleted My Account with 135K Followers. Zero Warning - Keverw
http://petapixel.com/2016/09/14/instagram-deleted-account-135k-followers-zero-warning/
======
Keverw
TLDR: It looks like Instagram has a way to automatically deactivate people's
accounts, opening up the reporting tools to abuse. Then it's hard to get in
touch with anyone to fix it.

Should be a good lesson for startups building tools to moderate user generated
content. I personally think humans should review everything, but use the
number of reports to push up items as higher priority to review.

